# editors/libreoffice :: applications doesn't start



## G_Nerc (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi friends!
I'm succesfully update editors/libreoffice to 3.5.6.2 (with help in *THIS* thread from *mr. SirDice*)
But after updating no one of libreoffice applications start. Just splash screen for some moments and disappear.
If I run for example localc from console I have such output:
[CMD="/home/user > "]terminate called after throwing an instance of 'com::sun::star::ucb::InteractiveAugmentedIOException'[/CMD]
I'm found something very looks like my situation (but with *OO* and *ubuntu*) *HERE*
And I'm trying to remove ~/.libreoffice
But thats not help me
[CMD="/home/user >"]ls /var/db/pkg | grep "java\|jdk"[/CMD]

```
diablo-jdk-1.6.0.07.02_20
java-zoneinfo-2012.e
javavmwrapper-2.4
jdk-1.6.0.3p4_29
openjdk6-b25_1
```

*P.S. *
Sorry I'm found more similar situation HERE (*FreeBSD* and *libreoffice* ) but I don't found solution in maillist.


----------



## Markand (Oct 31, 2012)

Same problem for me...


----------

